
Data-Driven Enhancement of Facial Attractiveness (2008) [pdf] - arikr
http://www.leyvand.com/beautification2008/attractiveness2008.pdf
======
bediger4000
This is super cool, but it begs the question: do people exist who are "fixed
points" for the algorithm? That is, Julia Roberts or Tom Cruise, put their
picture in, and it changes nothing.

~~~
godelmachine
I had read a research 2 years ago that decided Jessica Alba was the "fixed
point". She had traits and characteristics of almost every ethnicity on Earth,
and her beauty converged to a "beauty median".

